# NEW YEAR- Celebrations of your city!



## AucklandloverUK (Aug 7, 2006)

After getting past last nights celebrations here in the UK and having seen both London and Sydney's firework displays in the past I wondered what other major cities and capitals looked like at midnight with their sights all light up and smoking! Lots of pics please =D


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego New Year's eve.
































San Diego Skyline


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

this a link to the new years rose parade; but go down the page and click on the SlideShow tittled "The world Welcomes 2008" it has pics of New Years eve celebrations 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22449106/


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is the famous ball dropping of Times Sq, which is a tradition for NYC.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW, awesome, were u there?


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

*ISTANBUL - TURKEY (NEW YEAR)*


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

NYC is the king of new years celebration

Istanbul looks impressive too


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

philvia said:


> NYC is the king of new years celebration
> 
> Istanbul looks impressive too


Well I'd have to disagree, Sydney pulled slightly more people than New York's celebrations with about 1.5 million watching the Sydney fireworks from around the harbour.

Pics from SMH


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
I heard that there were about a million people gathered together in Berlin this year...crazy

The Sydney and Instabul is amazing!:yes:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

and NY's eve were over a million.. ^^


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Well whatever the amount was Sydney was supposedly more. Actually it was over 1 million for Sydney. They estimated 1.5 million.



> Sydney's NYE declared a success
> 
> Organisers have declared Sydney's 2007 New Year's Eve celebrations a success after more than a million people turned out to watch an "awe-inspiring" fireworks show, amid minimal violence.
> 
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

philvia said:


> NYC is the king of new years celebration


Um...... to Americans darling!


----------



## MikeN716 (Nov 15, 2006)

Buffalo...









2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

By: mtnbiker404 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtnbiker404/sets/72157603627588841/


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Vrysxy said:


> WOW, awesome, were u there?


As much as I wanted to, I couldn't attend it due to watching my younger brother.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Vancouver does nothing!!! absolutely nothing! world class city my ass - so lame here

watched on CNN all day the different cities and nothing here at all - no fireworks no public party nada nothing zip

some peiople gathered downtown but it was informal and heavily policed


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Typical countdown activities in Hong Kong except a special edition of Symphony of Lights, the daily light and laser show among many buildings in the harbour. The countdown included a special pyrotechnics display from 2 IFC, inspired by the fireworks on Taipei 101 that ring in the new year.

By *dalobee * from dchome :


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Happy new year folks!

The wheel is of course perfectly situated across from the worlds most famous clockface. The fireworks took 7
months to plan but it wasnt as impressive (though bigger) than 2006. the biggest one ever was of course 
2000, an hour long display along the whole central length of the Thames to a crowd of 3 million people.


























































































and last years


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

My favourite...
Europe : IstanbuL and London
Australia : Sydney


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Londons in full, straight after countdown. Near the end you can see the closest of what a mini nuclear bomb might look like detonating for a second in a city, from 08:50 onward it gets intense.


----------



## Shizo (Oct 17, 2007)

In Moscow by Olevka


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Melbourne thanks to the irreplacable Mugley on Flickr:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

:drool: @ HK's fireworks.


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 28, 2006)

*Tagum City, Philippines New Year*























































New Year Celebration in Tagum City, Philippines.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Oranjestad, Aruba.

Fireworks


----------



## exclusiv (May 29, 2007)

Québec City - This year it will be celebrating it's 400th anniversary!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:Hong Kong is THE place to celebrate New Year.

Sooner or later, I'll be there...at least once


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

San Antonio, Texas (not mine)


----------

